# Pronunciation: 兴趣



## yuechu

大家好！

"兴趣"的第二个字可不可以读轻声？ (Did I say that correctly? I'm trying to say: Can the second character in the word 兴趣 be pronounced as 轻声?)
Thanks!


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

或许可以，但很罕见。不建议那么读。

句子很对。加上“这词的”更好。

兴趣这词的第二个字可不可以读轻声。


----------



## yuechu

谢谢, retrogradedwithwind!


----------



## Alex375

In my experience, it's mostly pronounced as 轻声 in daily conversation. It sounds more idiomatic to me in this way.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

你确定是轻声，alex?
我用轻声感觉非常奇怪。


----------



## SuperXW

Northerners would prefer to use 轻声 on 趣.
Your question sentence was perfect.


----------



## Skatinginbc

baosheng said:


> "兴趣"的第二个字可不可以读轻声？


Actually the question I have been thinking is: "兴趣"的第二个字为什么不读轻声?  And I cannot find a justification for it.  In other words, I don't see any reason why it should not be read with a neutral tone.


SuperXW said:


> I know some Southerner would say shang1liang2 (商量), but I don't think it will be count as "standard Mandarin" of Mainland China. If someone uses this liang2 tong in a Putonghua exam, he/she will lose score.


Will one lose a mark if he pronounces xing4qu (兴趣 with a neutral tone for the second character) in a Putonghua exam?


----------



## fyl

Skatinginbc said:


> Will one lose a mark if he pronounces xing4qu (兴趣 with a neutral tone for the second character) in a Putonghua exam?


I'm not an expert of 普通话 but I believe not. 兴趣 is quite different from 商量, to my ears. A fourth tone 趣 is perfectly natural in 兴趣.


----------



## Skatinginbc

fyl said:


> I believe not.


My point was: If shang1liang2 (商量) deserves a point deduction, xing4qu (轻声) deserves one as well.  Otherwise, it is a pure case of demographic discrimination: 

The standard pronunciation for 兴趣 is xing4qu4, but if you pronounce xing4qu, you won't get a deduction simply because some northerners also pronounce xing4qu.
The standard pronunciation for 商量 is shang1liang.  You will get a deduction if you pronounce shang1liang2 simply because the Northerners don't like it despite its popularity in the South.

Isn't that a case of demographic discrimination?


----------



## fyl

Skatinginbc said:


> The standard pronunciation for 兴趣 is xing4qu4, but if you pronounce xing4qu, you won't get a deduction simply because some northerners also pronounce xing4qu.


I see what you mean. I'm not an expert and I don't know how the word 兴趣 is graded. But to me it is not surprising at all if one lose a point by saying xing4qu.
PS: I don't agree with the statistics. As a northerner, I always say xing4qu4 in both my dialect and 普通话, though xing4qu (which is almost identical to xing4qu4) isn't strange. For the word 商量, I highly doubt the popularity of shang1liang2 in the south, as also mentioned in the other thread.


----------



## SuperXW

Skatinginbc said:


> My point was: If shang1liang2 (商量) deserves a point deduction, xing4qu (轻声) deserves one as well.  Otherwise, it is a pure case of demographic discrimination:
> 
> The standard pronunciation for 兴趣 is xing4qu4, but if you pronounce xing4qu, you won't get a deduction simply because some northerners also pronounce xing4qu.
> The standard pronunciation for 商量 is shang1liang.  You will get a deduction if you pronounce shang1liang2 simply because the Northerners don't like it despite its popularity in the South.
> 
> Isn't that a case of demographic discrimination?


先不谈别的，四声和轻声是最接近的，而二声和轻声的分别是很明显的。
北方人说话时抑扬顿挫，四声的初始音高和音长就会有变化。无需强调某四声字的时候，它的初始音高降低，长度变短，而读轻声字时人们又习惯将音调自然下坠，这两个音调就变成一样的了。
所以北方人很容易接受四声和轻声混用，但二声就明显不同了。

至于是不是歧视什么的，我有点懒得多谈。凡是制定“标准”，必然会排除掉某部分选项、不符合部分人的习惯，不然还立什么标准？普通话确实是基于北方话的，在选择词语和制定标准时都是有利于北方人，这是事实也是没办法的事。假如历史改变，普通话可能利于南方人，那又不利于北方人。总不可能所有人的不同习惯都接受，那就不叫习惯也没有标准了。


----------



## Skatinginbc

我自己有時候也會念xing4qu, 所以不覺得有什麼「不對」的。「標不標準」就另當別論了。「標準」是官方武斷頒訂的準則, 黑白分明。不合標準的發音不是「錯讀」就是「帶有口音」(accent)。北方人可以含糊接受的口音, 南方人可能就會豎起耳朵。 譬如在台灣說xing4qu, 大家馬上就能偵測到你說話帶有口音, 「不標準」。

我們可以武斷訂立「標準」, 也可以用這武斷的標準來測試學生(e.g., 普通話考試)。凡是不合「標準」的發音就扣分, 不能因為那是北方腔就含糊接受, 南方腔就嚴格抑制, 那麼做的話, 就成了歧視, 因為他們都一樣「不標準」, 都有地方口音。


----------



## fyl

从未听说过北方腔含糊接受、南方腔严格抑制。标准普通话就不能有腔。北京人参加普通话考试被扣的分数也不见得少。如果xing4qu不扣分、shang1liang2扣分，只能说明考试标准如此。（我并不知道xing4qu扣不扣分，我不觉得这是明显的地方口音。shang1liang2应该是肯定扣分的。）


----------



## Skatinginbc

標準必須是公開的(譬如以某字典為標準等等), 才是公平客觀的標準。xing4 qu 這個發音收錄於那本字典? 列於那個官方文件？

我之囉哩囉嗦說了一大串, 是想說：興趣的趣當然可以讀輕聲, 我自己就偶爾會這麼讀, 但我認為它不是標準的讀音。北方人或許不覺得奇怪, 南方人可能一聽就覺得怪怪的, 察覺出口音。這種能讓很多人豎耳的發音(e.g., retrogradedwithwind #5), 顯然缺乏「普通」(普及通用 as in 「普通話」)的精神。


----------



## Alex375

我自己对方言的研究甚少，所以我自己的看法是基于个人生活经验。个人认为，“轻声”和“吞音”是判断北方话（例如北京话、东北话）是否地道的一个很重要的标准，也是最难学的部分之一（比声调更难模仿）。

现在普通话逐渐普及，即便南方人目前读xing4qu4，但是在经过长时间普及和使用之后，有可能会演变为xing4qu。一是因为轻声更加省力，二是因为第二个轻声会突出第一个兴字，从而更加抑扬顿挫，感情更加丰富一些。我平时跟别人逗乐的时候甚至说“兴趣儿”，这样也更加俏皮、有趣。在平时的生活交流中，可能xing4qu更加符合语言交流习惯。


----------



## SuperXW

如我所说，四声和轻声有时无法判断。维基百科中关于“轻声”的词条也有列举：在阴平、阳平、去声后的轻声，都“似较短的去声”。上升后的轻声“似较短的阴平”。考试时总不可能规定“起调高于某音值”，“音长超过几毫秒”才是四声，否则是轻声吧？
而最容易判断的，就是阳平和上升（二声和三声），一定不是轻声。


----------



## fyl

Skatinginbc said:


> 標準必須是公開的(譬如以某字典為標準等等), 才是公平客觀的標準。xing4 qu 這個發音收錄於那本字典? 列於那個官方文件？


语言不可穷尽，并非一个具体的标准可以囊括。事实上，关于普通话考试中“轻声”的标准是有不少探讨的，比如这篇文章，既要考虑字典，又要考虑实际读音，还得与时俱进。
（另外，我没说xing4qu不会扣分。扣不扣分都不奇怪。）


----------



## SuperXW

Skatinginbc said:


> 興趣的趣當然可以讀輕聲, 我自己就偶爾會這麼讀……北方人或許不覺得奇怪, 南方人可能一聽就覺得怪怪的, 察覺出口音。這種能讓很多人豎耳的發音(e.g., retrogradedwithwind #5), 顯然缺乏「普通」(普及通用 as in 「普通話」)的精神。


有鉴于兴趣qu0在当代主流媒体上的普遍性（大陆媒体均以北方口音的普通话为主流），即使南方人听到也不应觉得奇怪。
retro觉得qu0奇怪的话，我觉得他才奇怪，他才是特例……
只要一个人的口音特点与某地乡音保持一致，而这乡音不是太少人用，那就不应该太奇怪。除非一个人讲中文时语音语调变化莫测，不属于中国任何一个地方的口音（如外国人学习中文时的口音），那才叫奇怪……


----------

